

Per-Project Consoles with Pry - johnmmurray
http://johnmurray.io/log/2012/05/31/Per--Project-Console.md

======
ZephyrP
Enlighten me,

Isn't it possible to accomplish all of this by making the changes in the
.pryrc?

~~~
banister
Yep. Pry supports a per-project .pryrc file.

